# Should you tip a groomer?



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I had this thought last time I had Oreo groomed.

Should you tip the groomer?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

When I used a groomer I always tipped her, I loved my groomer and so did my guys, she would drop them at my office if I was working late.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I always tip my groomer-my tipping depends on what she does-if it's a cut for Roman then $15.00-he has a curly bichon coat-so it gets really matted with small mats-Paige is $10.00 because she only gets shampooed-rinsed-nail & very little trimming-and I always brush her the day before the grooming appt so if there are mats it's usually around the face & feet. T is $10.00 all the time. Or you could use the tried & true method-20% of the bill.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms T (for now)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, you TIP $10!!? nice! if I were to use a groomer it would be about $30 for a bath, trim and 'the works". I'll have to start tipping myself! LOL


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I tip 20% of the bill. Didn't used to though...our previous groomer owned the salon and she refused any tips.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

YES!!! You are absolutely supposed to tip your groomer! (unless of course you have a bad experience) Would you not tip your hair stylist? There is even more reason to tip your groomer as grooming is a difficult profession and not for the weak, you really have to do it because you really like it. Grooming was featured as one of Discovery's "Dirtiest Jobs" and it really is, I always leave work feeling absolutely worn out to the bone and disgusting. 

Many people don't realise this and many times I have literally put blood, sweat and tears into a groom, only to end up not getting a tip. Everyone in my salon, including myself, has had an emotional breakdown at one point.

Even though I understand a lot of owners don't know they are supposed to tip, and if it's a corporation they don't allow any signs to leave tips, you are supposed to sell add-ons to increase their sales and the starting prices are always underpriced. Once it took me 4 hrs to groom a large standard poodle in a long poodle clip and she only paid $65, the same exact price for mini poodle with the add on packages. Thank goodness she always tips me $20, without that I would have made minimum wage before taxes. 

I get tipped much less often than I don't, sometimes I can go 2 weeks with no tips at all, and most of the time I don't get any tips in the entire day. Still, I take it as a deep offense with every client that doesn't tip me, as I put a lot of effort into every one of my grooms. Clients that tip, get add-ons, are nice and have nice dogs are treasured and fought over by groomers, and groomers will absolutely go out of their way to accomodate them and give them special treatment.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I always tip my groomer. She works super hard and treats Ozzie with love and respect, what more could I ask? Oh yeah, she has a mobile van so all his grooming is done in our driveway....awesome!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I always tip my groomer well, and at Christmas I give her extra.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Oh Yes I always tip my groomer,I love her and so does Atticus!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

AtSlivers27,

So am I within range on the tip-my bill for three dogs is usually $155.00 I always tip the groomer (she does not own the shop) $30-35. I am now thinking that is not really 20%. My other groomer owns her own shop & I tip her $30.00-she does charge less but I still feel she needs the tip. I worked for her a week bathing dogs (only bathing) and let me tell you I would never want to do her type of work.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms T (for now)


----------



## redw&blue (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you tip the lawn service guys who cuts your yard?
How about the people who pick up your trash every week, do you tip them?
What about the student who packs your grocery back at the shops, does he get a tip?

Why do we tip?

For me, just tell me the price and thats what I pay. If I don't like your service you won't see me again. I'm not a big fan of tipping.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I typically tip at Christmas time with cash-in-envelope since it is a personal service.
Though I will, when Henry has had to a challenging grooming appt tip, but it is not the 15%, less but at least something.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I think so. I only take Lizzie in to get her nails trimmed. She is a total brat having it done. They charge $7 and I tip $4.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

redw&blue said:


> Do you tip the lawn service guys who cuts your yard?
> How about the people who pick up your trash every week, do you tip them?
> What about the student who packs your grocery back at the shops, does he get a tip?
> 
> ...


It's not all about the money, it's about showing gratitude and appreciation. Tips are given and recieved with thoughtfulness and gratitude. The exact percent, unless it's really low-balled or in special situations isn't going to get nit-picked or calculated by a hard-working groomer or anyone else for that matter.

I'm sorry to say it, Redw&Blue, but you are exactly the kind of client that, when you need to get your dog groomed in an emergency situation (got skunked, muddy, having family over etc), and you call begging to get your dog in, I'd say nope, sorry we don't have any openings. The next person calls and it's one of my best clients, she's always sweet to me and gives me a nice tip: Yes, of course, you can come right now.

Just my two cents.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Miss Paige said:


> AtSlivers27,
> 
> So am I within range on the tip-my bill for three dogs is usually $155.00 I always tip the groomer (she does not own the shop) $30-35. I am now thinking that is not really 20%. My other groomer owns her own shop & I tip her $30.00-she does charge less but I still feel she needs the tip. I worked for her a week bathing dogs (only bathing) and let me tell you I would never want to do her type of work.
> 
> ...


If I had groomed your dogs I would've been extremely grateful for your tip. People actually tend to not tip at all when they have a big bill. I understand it's a lot of money, so you just tip whatever you are comfortable with, but I'm in an affluent area where many clients send their kids to expensive private schools, so that really puts me off as well. You can spend 30k+ a year in private school tuition for your kids but you can't tip me????


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dog grooming is hard work! I don't think I could do grooming for a living, but I do love to groom my boys. Money saved. Groomers are expensive and a tip on top of that.... they earn everything they do. Please tip! Or learn to groom your own dogs.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I never thought about tipping if the person doing your dog is the owner, operator of their business. I assumed they charge up front what they want. I am getting Gabby groomed later today, and she is getting done by a mobil groomer who owns it. She charges 55 dollars to bathe and groom. Is that a reasonable fee?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think the 55 for mobile is reasonable.
I had a mobile groomer at one point, her last words to me (about Henry) was "Never again."
Ugh, I am lucky to get anyone to groom/bath mine!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ruthi said:


> I never thought about tipping if the person doing your dog is the owner, operator of their business. I assumed they charge up front what they want. I am getting Gabby groomed later today, and she is getting done by a mobil groomer who owns it. She charges 55 dollars to bathe and groom. Is that a reasonable fee?


Grooming prices are priced by the market, generally if you are in an expensive area of the country, groomers will charge more because of higher rents and cost of living, but in rural areas grooming prices will most likely be less. Mobile groomers charge more than shop groomers because it's considered to be a premium service and mobile vans have very high overhead costs. She also has to drive from house to house and loses money doing that vs being at a shop, where she could be grooming non-stop. Someone that grooms out of their house or goes to yours may or may not charge less than competitors because they are pocketing everything, however if they ever wanted to start a business and hire people, they can't do that if their prices are lower than competitors because no one will want to work for 50% of that and clients would be upset with the price increase of the new groomer.

If you want to know if it's a reasonable fee, call around to other mobile services in the area and ask for a quote for the same exact service. Her price should be about the same as the other mobile, or higher than a shop price.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

I also tip my groomer and her assistant but they don't keep the tips for themselves. They put all the money they get as tips into a pot and then at christmas time they use that money to buy gifts for low income children at their childrens' school. They are wonderful women and are so good with the boys and always do a great job.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Kim, that is awesome! I dont have the option of pricing other mobil groomers around here, as it is a small area. I am surprised that I even found one. On the flip side of what it cost for the mobil groomers, those who have a shop have a lot of overhead, even if it is just them. Shop rent, utilities, taxes, etc. I am willing to pay the 55 for her grooming at this point as she seems to know her dogs. The grooming places around here, I would not want to use. After she is cut, If i should decide to keep her that way, I might decide to try it myself, MAYBE, lol. We are on the road quiet a bit, and not always at home when she would need to be groomed.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> wow, you TIP $10!!? nice! if I were to use a groomer it would be about $30 for a bath, trim and 'the works". I'll have to start tipping myself! LOL


Most definitely Tammy! 

Narci - Thanks for starting this thread. Good information to know.

Atsilvers27: Thank you for contributing from your perspective.

And now, I am really feeling so ashamed and guilty. We boarded the boys last October, and had them bathed and nails clipped before they were sent home as they also have a grooming business. I really have no idea how much they charged for bathing or the nails, and I never even thought about tipping. They just told us the total for boarding and baths when I went to pick them up - nearly $400! I tip for my own hair, so of course it stands to reason to do it for grooming - yikes.

So, question: Is one supposed to tip for boarding too? Did I just totally come off as a cheapskate??? 

Gelbergirl: That is what I was afraid they would say about Finn, but they said he behaved well for his bath. The time I didn't tip.

Moes Gram: That is so generous of your groomers!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

First I think it depends on what part of the country you live. Small towns like mine, people don't tip anyone except the waitress of course. I do tip my hair dresser beause she does not own the shop. Never tip any owner. And the boys that take our groceries to the car don't get tipped around here. They wouldn't know how to act if we offered a tip.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I really wish people would just charge what they want for their services upfront. It would be so much easier. I am sure some are more able than others to give a good tip. I would like to think if I have a regular groomer, that I give my business to, they would be willing to help out in an emergency anyway, tip or not. If I have a dog who is hard to control, really matted, etc, I would just expect her to charge more anyways, but that is just my opinion. Makes sense to me.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, it can get quite confusing. To make it worse, PetSmart doesn't allow the hotel people to take tips, so I don't know about if you need to tip for boarding. I always try to accomodate clients as best as I can without stretching myself too thin so I don't rush through the grooms and dogs have to stay longer than normal. 

I work in a high volume salon and we are booked a week in advance and often have waiting lists of people who want to bring in their dog on the day. If we think we've got enough time to squeeze in another dog, any one of us will take the person that gets extras and tips over the one that doesn't, it's just something that sweatens the deal and will get you in the door. If you don't want to tip that's up to you, but don't expect a groomer to go out of their way to service you when you are in a pinch and it's a busy day for your groomer when there are others that appreciate them and give tips. 

For the mobile owners, I would ask her if she accepts tips. It may be that that's the price she sets and doesn't expect a tip, or not, it's up to her but usually you don't need to tip the owner.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I've only taken Brody in for a groom once and prices up here are expensive. His groom (and she did a very nice job) was around $70 if I recall correctly (I know for sure it was higher than what I pay for my own hair which is fine since it takes longer to do a dog). Honestly, money for me is fairly tight and I didn't tip. If I had more money I would. I did tell her I thought she did a very nice job.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I think in most cases, the groomer should appreciate her regular clients, as her clients are the ones that allow her to make a living, whether they tip or not. A client should be appreciated. There are cases that a tip is in order, when there are extras done.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Grooming is a service where people tip, just like hair dressers. I appreciate all my clients, but on a busy day when I have a cancellation and there are 3 people on the waiting list, I will take the client that tips. Put yourself in your groomer's shoes, all things the same would you take $55 or $65? Sorry, but I've got a family to take care of, I take the $65.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I have never taken my dogs to the groomer, but if I did, I would tip them. I mean, I tip my hairdresser, why not the groomer, is the same thing.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess we are different. I would take the person that called first. That is just the way I am. I might not make as much as you grooming, but I would feel good about it. I understand you need to make a living though. Best wishes.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I once heard it explained that a tip is not something that should just be expected. It is something you do for someone who goes beyond the normal service. I dont have a problem with that. I feel that way in a restaurant. I dont tip, just because the waitress set my plate of food in front of me. If they go out of their way, I tip them well. If they only do bare minimum, I tip them accordingly. If they give horrible sevice, I dont tip at all. It shouldnt just be an automatic, it needs to be earned. I feel good about that system. Ok, I guess I have put in my two cents on it, lol. Everyone has to do what they feel is right. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Definition of tip (gratuity)

A tip (also called a gratuity) is a sum of money tendered to certain service sector workers for a service performed or anticipated. Such payments and their size are a matter of social custom. Tipping varies among cultures and by service industry. Though a tip is seldom required, and its amount is usually at the discretion of the patron being served, in some circumstances failing to give an adequate tip when one is expected is a serious faux pas, and may be considered very miserly, a violation of etiquette, or unethical.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I have no idea how groomers are compensated. Servers tend to be paid less than minimum wage by the restaurant, and make most of their income in tips. I generally tip 18% to 20% in restaurants, but will tip more or less than that depending on the service. I always tip my hairstylist. Maybe not 20%, but generally pretty close. I tip the manicurist less, because they usually chat with the other manicurists while working on me and don't give me their full attention. If they give me their full attention and do a good job, they get more. I never tip the newspaper guy because I have never seen him. I actually find it offensive when he puts his tip envelope in my Sunday newspaper at Christmas time. 

I guess when Maccabee is ready for a grooming, I'll decide how much I should tip.

BTW, how are groomers compensated? Do they get a decent hourly wage, a commission, a low hourly wage and depend mostly on tips?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

My groomer charges $60. per dog and I have 3 Havs. I keep them in good shape, brushed out and bathed every week. The groomer charges extra for de-matting, so I send them in without mats! (most of the time)
It gets pretty pricey with 3 and I have them groomed at least 4 times a year.
I do tip and it's about 15%. I like my groomer a lot, as she is sweet to the dogs and does a good job.I've sent her lots of customers.
But, it is getting very expensive and I should really learn to do it myself!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

luv3havs said:


> My groomer charges $60. per dog and I have 3 Havs. I keep them in good shape, brushed out and bathed every week. The groomer charges extra for de-matting, so I send them in without mats! (most of the time)
> It gets pretty pricey with 3 and I have them groomed at least 4 times a year.
> I do tip and it's about 15%. I like my groomer a lot, as she is sweet to the dogs and does a good job.I've sent her lots of customers.
> But, it is getting very expensive and I should really learn to do it myself!


If you're already keeping them mat-free then you are well on your way! The rest isn't too hard, just lather them up, rinse, condition rinse, pat dry, blow dry, comb down, clip sanitary, paw pads, trim eyes or do top knot, and spay something on them if you'd like. There are some videos on youtube that show how to do this, and you won't learn until you try!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> If you're already keeping them mat-free then you are well on your way! The rest isn't too hard, just lather them up, rinse, condition rinse, pat dry, blow dry, comb down, clip sanitary, paw pads, trim eyes or do top knot, and spay something on them if you'd like. There are some videos on youtube that show how to do this, and you won't learn until you try!


That's what I do. I have thought about a groomer, but the thought of someone cutting a hair off my dogs freaks me out. I love their long coat too much! ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I board my dogs at the Vet, because of Boo Boo and his medical issures and needs, they bath the dogs before I pick them up, they tell you up front, they bath not groom. Because my dogs are in full coat I alway say if their are matts leave them and I always leave them a bottle of Coat Handler Detangler, I do not tip (it's not allowed). I do take over baked goods on hoildays and just because, I often send thank you notes, and if one of the kennel people is having a baby or some big event (big town but small) a gift or gift card. When I was working and needed to use a groomer I tipped after all, these people are taking care of something dear to my heart.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think too, it is important to have the dog visit with the groomer on a regular basis, this maintains a good relationship with each of the 3 parties involved and makes you a (guaranteed) good/regular customer. And the regular visits are good for the dog, and when (need be) the emergency appt. is needed.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have my "kids" groomed every 8 weeks. I divide the grooming between two different groomers-one is a owner of a shop-the other one works for a Fancy Pet Shop. I tip both of them. At Xmas time I always get a present for the one that owns her own shop. She is the one I worked for as a favor when she was short of help.

I have only boarded my "kids" once-at my vet's boarding kennel-no tip-the bill was high enough-I also had a dental done on Paige at the time of boarding-at Xmas time I made the gals that work in the boarding part a nice small basket of goodies. Should I board the kids at my groomer's shop I will of course tip her-she has a small shop and really appreciates the extra tip-plus the shop is in her home so the kids will not be left alone.

Pat


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Reading some of your replies I'd like to add that one very important factor for me re: tipping our groomer is that Pepper likes her. This is critical to me. It tells me that she's treating him right (while putting him through the dreaded bath and blow dry) and being kind to him while he's in her care. That, alone, is worth the tip! 

And yes, we do give her a card with $$ at Christmas. We also tip the trash guy at Christmas. 

However, I don't leave a tip in the jars at drive-thru windows. Those things are just tacky in my opinion.


----------

